# Anybody baptized in a pond or river?



## Artfuldodger (Feb 18, 2013)

Not me but reckon it was more common a few decades ago. The video below was near Willacoochee.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 18, 2013)

I was baptized in acworth lake 1988


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cold waters of the Chestatee River in Lumpkin county wearing overalls.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 18, 2013)

My son was baptized in a creek.  Pretty cool scene.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 18, 2013)

It looks like a more closeness to God. Not that baptismal pools aren't good enough. Water is water to me. 
Does any churches hold a belief that it has to be a natural water source? I wonder how rural Christians thought when they started putting baptismal pools in Churches?
Just watching the video gave me excitement, but then that's my favorite river and where my remains will end up when I die.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 19, 2013)

I asked my wife.  She was baptized in a creek or pond.  She doesn't remember exactly where.
I was baptized inside a church building.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 24, 2013)

No but it would have been neat,I also in our church building.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 24, 2013)

I grew up Methodist and Presbyterian. Only been poured and sprinkled. I plan on being baptized in a natural water source since I have changed churches. Mainly for reaffirmation of faith.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was baptized in a creek. We still do it that way. I don't think I'm any more baptized than someone who was baptized in a pool in a church, just the way we do it.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 5, 2013)

I was baptized in a very, very cold baptistery but I have had the oppertunity to have baptised two young people in the Chrystal river close to White Spring Florida where we have a bible camp. It seemed so close to God to be in the river baptizing someone.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 8, 2013)

If I were ever to be really baptized, it would be in the medium that God created, and in His setting (nature).  Meaning, it would not be in a room, held over porcelain "bird bath", with "holy water" sprinkled over my forehead, as an infant, like I was.  What a joke that was.  That was not a baptism.  That was a meaningless ceremony that only made those around me feel better about themselves.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't want to open a New debate post , so I will ask here.
Where does it say that baptism is a one time event ?
In Judaism Baptisms were common , which I'm sure Jesus himself Baptised himself Several times a year ,?????


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 9, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> I don't want to open a New debate post , so I will ask here.
> Where does it say that baptism is a one time event ?
> In Judaism Baptisms were common , which I'm sure Jesus himself Baptised himself Several times a year ,?????



"In Judaism" a lot of things were common.  Jesus told us about many of them.
Jesus told me not to seek that kind of righteousness.


----------



## olcop (Mar 9, 2013)

Alabaha River, Pierce County, 1953---Pine Grove Missionary Baptist Church
olcop


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 10, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> "In Judaism" a lot of things were common.  Jesus told us about many of them.
> Jesus told me not to seek that kind of righteousness.



Where ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 11, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> Where ?



There.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't find it huh ?LOL


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

In church.

But I'm swimmin' the Jordan as we speak. I ain't a long distance swimmer either


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 11, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> Can't find it huh ?LOL



In the Bible.  The Gospel, as presented in the life of Jesus.  His responses to the many questions and his responses to the theology of his day.  A kind of theology that He wasn't very comfortable with.


----------



## Madman (Mar 12, 2013)

Ephesians 4:5


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does it matter how or where you were baptized? (Serious question for the pastors and theologians) As long as you took it to heart under the guidance of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, right?


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 12, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Does it matter how or where you were baptized? (Serious question for the pastors and theologians) As long as you took it to heart under the guidance of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, right?



I dont qualify as a Pastor or theologian, but I think most of us don't question the how or the where as much as the why.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2013)

Madman said:


> Ephesians 4:5



I believe you only need to be babtized once, but is that really what that verse is saying?


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 12, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I believe you only need to be babtized once, but is that really what that verse is saying?



Eph 4:4 Therefore I, the prisoner of the Lord, implore you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling with which you have been called, 2 with all humility and gentleness, with patience, showing tolerance for one another in love, 3 being diligent to preserve the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. 4 There is one body and one Spirit, just as also you were called in one hope of your calling; 5 one Lord, one faith, one baptism, 6 one God and Father of all who is over all and through all and in all.

In reading all of what Paul says here, it seems that Paul is writing in response to an existing problem, or a problem that Paul sees is coming.
Here Paul writes of "preserving the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace".  Then Paul mentions some things that they need to be united in...  "There's only on Lord(don't change Him with your worldly contrivings)"  "There's only one faith(please live by our teachings rather than the newest popular theologian)"  "There's only one baptism(you have our examples and teachings concerning it. Don't make it more or less of what it is.  And leave it as it is)".


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 12, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Does it matter how or where you were baptized? (Serious question for the pastors and theologians) As long as you took it to heart under the guidance of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, right?



I've known several people who felt a need to be re-baptized, many years(even decades) after their baptism.

I've been told by many of those people that they felt like they got baptized at age 7 just because their friends did.  And now, at an older age, because of their faith and repentance, they want to submit to baptism.

Personally, I would never urge a person to be re-baptized.  But I would never talk someone out of it.  This is personal, individual stuff.

-In Romans 6 Paul said many of the Christians in Rome didn't understand their baptism.  We all probably had some ignorance of it.  Maybe still do.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 13, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> In the Bible.  The Gospel, as presented in the life of Jesus.  His responses to the many questions and his responses to the theology of his day.  A kind of theology that He wasn't very comfortable with.



Jesus never said quit the Law , Jesus said "not one yod of the Law would pass away until heaven and earth passes away" and anyone who doesnot keep the law and teaches others not to follow it , would be very small in the kingdom of heaven","For I tell you that unless your righteousness surpasses that of the Pharisees and the teachers of the law, you will certainly not enter the kingdom of heaven".MT 5;20


 what I see here is a disposition of certain people to follow the pagan teachings of a pagan church and disregard what the son of G-d said.
May G-d grant you all his Mercy and Grace. and I mean that.


----------



## Madman (Mar 13, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I believe you only need to be babtized once, but is that really what that verse is saying?



Baptized at less than a year of age.  I was "marked as Christ's own, and it took!  


And that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2013)

I was baptised in a creek. It has since dried up. Maybe that is a sign of global warming rather than some other sign.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2013)

Madman said:


> Baptized at less than a year of age.  I was "marked as Christ's own, and it took!
> 
> 
> And that is all I have to say about that.



Were you saved at that point or did you profess your faith in Jesus when you got older?


----------



## Madman (Mar 13, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Were you saved at that point or did you profess your faith in Jesus when you got older?



I was less than 1 year old.  I was "converted" @ 32.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 13, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> I was baptised in a creek. It has since dried up. Maybe that is a sign of global warming rather than some other sign.



I sure hope so.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep-Jonathan Creek in Haywood County, NC about 35 years ago. I don't think it took too good, though.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2013)

A pool.
Do you suppose the chlorine voided the event?  (Sorry, couldn't resist a 'lil humor  )



mtnwoman said:


> In church.
> 
> But I'm swimmin' the Jordan as we speak. I ain't a long distance swimmer either


 
Funny you mentioned that. If the Lord wills and I ever get to Israel, I wouldn't mind water baptism in the Jordan, or Sea of Galilee.  

I consider a second water baptism like a married couple taking their vows again. It's not that the 1st didn't "take", it's a celebration of them...  IMO.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunday two weeks ago I particiapated in the funeral of a man I baptized , along with 36 others at Crumpler's Landing on the Inter Coastal Waterway February 13, 1983. Before the funeral his widow showed me the baptismal certificates I hadn't seen in over 30 years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2013)

Madman said:


> I was less than 1 year old.  I was "converted" @ 32.



Amen and thanks for your response.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> I've known several people who felt a need to be re-baptized, many years(even decades) after their baptism.
> 
> I've been told by many of those people that they felt like they got baptized at age 7 just because their friends did.  And now, at an older age, because of their faith and repentance, they want to submit to baptism.
> 
> ...



Have you ever had Christians walk the aisle to  re dedicate their life to Christ. Neither the walk or baptism is required but if the person wants to do it, I would oblige.   This is something very personal between God and the person, I would never second guess any request.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 13, 2013)

My youngest son was here in GA


----------

